# Endoscopic BrowLift



## coderlady (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me what CPT code to use for an endoscopic brow lift?  Surgeon is using an endoscope and incising down to the lateral orbital rim.  He released the supraorbital rim and then suspended the lateral temporal fascia.  

This just seems more involved than the 15826 or 15824....Please advise!!!  Thank you!!!!


----------



## kandimcm (Dec 8, 2009)

i've been instructed cpt 67999 is correct for an endoscopic brow lift


----------



## docndent (Dec 21, 2009)

We have always used 67900 for endoscopic browlifts.


----------



## bella2 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Myocutaneous Flap cheek CPT Code*

Hi,

I'm new to coding grafts and was looking for some assistance as to which
CPT code could be used for a myocutaneous cheek flap ???

Thanks in advance for any responses,

Bella


----------

